# Reck's 30gal High Tech



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

My 30 gal's first inception can be seen here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank...-tanks-aug-2012-aug-2014-a-30994/index14.html

However, since my BNP pulled up my carpet and I've been meaning to rescape anyways I thought is a good time to put this 30gal on its own journal.

Still running on: 
x2 Vertex Illumilux LEDs
Filstar XP2 (this thing is the single most reliable piece of aquarium equipment I've ever owned)
Injected CO2 - Milwaukee Reg
Marina 25W heater (ever since the last one I kept died during the winter)

Fish:
x1 Opaline Gourami
x1 Bolivian Ram
x3 Albino BNP
x5 Otos

Hardscape:
Hunk of drift wood covered in Anubias
River rocks covered in Mini Pelia
Volcanic rocks used to tie Buces to

Plants:
Buces (several species)
Eriocaulon Compressum
Anubia Nana
Bacopa Madagascariensis
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Hydrocotyle Tripartia
Micranthemum Umbrosum 'Monte Carlo'
Lagenandra Nairi
Lagenandra Meeboldi Pink
Mini Pellia
Rotala Mini 'Pearl Type 1'
Rotala Mini 'Type 5'
Rotala sp. Bangladesh
Blyxa Japonica



















Excuse the bits floating around and the patches of fresh substrate I used to fill in some gaps 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## opt-e (Jan 25, 2014)

Looking good! Looking forward to see this grow in! Think I need to add some anubias to my tank.


----------



## cody-reece (Jul 30, 2014)

Like how you cover the bottom, how did you do it? Could you pm me where you got your plants and how you did it.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

The low ground covering plants are carpeting plants: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/carpet-plants-list-low-tech-high-tech-pictures-90353/
You can buy carpeting plants from all of our sponsors who sell plants. The rarer species you will probably have to ask your fellow hobbyists. How to plant them? To get a nice spread so the carpet is even you do so slowly and painfully


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Updated: Dec 11, 2014

Special thanks to Jrock, Jimmyjam, CRS Fan, and Denis for your help on this tank since my last update.

Flora:
Anubia Nana
Bacopa Madagascariensis
Eriocaulon Compressum
Micranthemum Umbrosum 'Monte Carlo'
Buces (Various)
Hottonia Palustris
Mini Pellia
Rotala Mini 'Pearl Type 1'
Rotala Mexicana Goias
Blyxa Japonica
Hydrocotyle Tripartia
Cryptocoryne Florida Sunset

Fauna:
Liberty Mollies
Endlers
Celestichthys Choprae
Opaline Gourami
Bolivian Ram
Albino BNP
Otos


----------

